# BIG HOMIE NEEDS OUR SUPPORT



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

THIS IS FOR MY GOOD HOMIE THAT ENJOYS HARLEY'S AND LOWRIDERS. HE NEEDS OUR HELP, SO LETS DO THIS...WE WILL BE SELLING LOTS OF FOOD SO COME HUNGRY ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

And the circle of help keeps turning as 2013 gets underway. That's how we all do it, helping out the next guy. I'm glad to help out.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks ......:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Jim and his wife ......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just come hang out, buy some raffle fix and support one of many many good causes that 2013 will throw at us...thanks in advance


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Come out and kickit and lesson to some good music and support a good homie..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

WE WILL CRUISE THROUGH TO SUPPORT THE HOMIE & HIS FAMILY....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> WE WILL CRUISE THROUGH TO SUPPORT THE HOMIE & HIS FAMILY....


:thumbsup: Gracias homie.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Will cruise by on the Harley gotta support a fellow rider .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Will cruise by on the Harley gotta support a fellow rider .


Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Come out and support and have a good time. 
Good music.
Good food.
50/50...
Good Raffles....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> Come out and support and have a good time.
> Good music.
> Good food.
> 50/50...
> Good Raffles....



Qvo


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

any interest in having Sams Kettel Corn??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Help a brother...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just come hang out, buy some raffle fix and support one of many many good causes that 2013 will throw at us...thanks in advance



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

classic53 said:


> Will cruise by on the Harley gotta support a fellow rider .



Thanks


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

butternut said:


> any interest in having Sams Kettel Corn??


Give me a call on Wednesday and we can talk..
My number is on the flyer...

Chente. (Vince)...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT For my brother "Big Jim Bell", you be strong my brotha, I will be there to support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

nanos70mc said:


> TTT For my brother "Big Jim Bell", you be strong my brotha, I will be there to support.




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

nanos70mc said:


> TTT For my brother "Big
> Jim Bell", you be strong my brotha, I will be there to
> support.


Right on....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats right...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

T T T..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

BRING YOUR LOW LOW OR YOUR VICLA OR JUST COME ON DOWN ...QVO FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

MY NEW VICLA WILL BE THERE ........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Early in the year and we are already answering the call...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj;[SIZE=5 said:


> 16273149]Early in the year and we are already answering the call...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE , WE DO WHAT COMES NATURAL ....WE GET THE WORD OUT TO FREINDS AND FAMILY AND MAKE IT HAPPEN .....[/SIZE]


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

[T T T


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> THIS IS FOR MY GOOD HOMIE THAT ENJOYS HARLEY'S AND LOWRIDERS. HE NEEDS OUR HELP, SO LETS DO THIS...WE WILL BE SELLING LOTS OF FOOD SO COME HUNGRY ...
> View attachment 585904




Let's get ready...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

T T T


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

lost my dad in 07 to cancer ill be there to support


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

daily 64 rag said:


> lost my dad in 07 to cancer ill be there to support


Sorry to hear... Thanks for the support..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Christmas weekend with Big JIM and the homies....


----------



## R.Perez1961 (Jun 17, 2011)

CLASSICS C.C of Santa Ana will be there


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

R.Perez1961 said:


> CLASSICS C.C of Santa Ana will be there


Gracias brother .....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

T.T.T For BIG JIM !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest will b ther to support. ...no bikla pero trying to get a few homies with ther low lows


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

CHENTE said:


> THIS IS FOR MY GOOD HOMIE THAT ENJOYS HARLEY'S AND LOWRIDERS. HE NEEDS OUR HELP, SO LETS DO THIS...WE WILL BE SELLING LOTS OF FOOD SO COME HUNGRY ...
> View attachment 585904


Bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest will b ther to support. ...no bikla pero trying to get a few homies with ther low lows


All good homie I cruz my vicla or my 46 bomba..
Gracias for your support loco...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the support...,.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get your cars or viclas ready for next week..
Shine them up...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

A cholo 
Big Jim likes that jam This Is A Mans World by Jams Brown.
Play it a few times loco ....Gracias!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

One week away...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Come hungry we will have lots of food...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Jim and his wife Maggie .


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.....For Big JIM !!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all bikers and Lowriders...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:finger:CANCER !!!!....Que No Hommies....Orale.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> A cholo
> Big Jim likes that jam This Is A Mans World by Jams Brown.
> Play it a few times loco ....Gracias!


All the rides that pull up to this event should pull up bumping that jamb! I know I will. :h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> All the rides that pull up to this event should pull up bumping that jamb! I know I will. :h5:


That's right ...Gracias...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> All the rides that pull up to this event should pull up bumping that jamb! I know I will. :h5:


what time do you think you will be rolling in ? :rimshot:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> what time do you think you will be rolling in ? :rimshot:


Like 2:30-2:35 :rofl: just playing. As soon as I can brotha.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

fuck cancer losing to many good people to it .


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> fuck cancer losing to many
> good people to it .


Que No homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Like 2:30-2:35 :rofl: just playing. As soon as I can brotha.


Got jokes:roflmao: ....Cool get there when you can ....Remember come hungry we will have Tacos, beans, rice, hot dogs, bbq chicken and more.:drama: Thanks for the support brotha ......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

QVO CHENTE, OUR LOVE AND BEST WISHES TO JIM AND MAGGIE. GET WELL SOON BRO. ART AND SYLVIA


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:banghead::finger: Cancer ..... This disease is not friendly .....
Thank you all for your support !!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

art said:


> QVO CHENTE, OUR LOVE AND BEST WISHES TO JIM AND MAGGIE. GET WELL SOON BRO. ART AND SYLVIA


Qvo Art, 
Right on loco ........


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To The Top ....For Big Jim !!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

ONE OF JIMS FAVORITE JAMES.....
THIS IS A MANS WORLD !!
BY THE GREAT JAMES BROWN KING OF SOUL...


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

To the top for Big Jim Bell, a very nice guy. Old Style CC will be there to help and support 
Art Ramirez - President


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Five more days!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Is everybody ready ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Morning bump for a good cause


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> Is everybody ready ?



:yes::yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:h5:


djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hopefully the entire OCLA an make it out...:dunno:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Que no homie ....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup: To the top...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Got jokes:roflmao: ....Cool get there when you can ....Remember come hungry we will have Tacos, beans, rice, hot dogs, bbq chicken and more.:drama: Thanks for the support brotha ......


:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

4 more days... .TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Shine em up!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:machinegun:cancer


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> :machinegun:cancer


That's right homie..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CHENTE said:


> THIS IS FOR MY GOOD HOMIE THAT ENJOYS HARLEY'S AND LOWRIDERS. HE NEEDS OUR HELP, SO LETS DO THIS...WE WILL BE SELLING LOTS OF FOOD SO COME HUNGRY ...
> View attachment 585904


Bump!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!


See you homies there....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Bump Bump!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump.... TTT....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.....


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

sunday my brothers be there or be square con respecto jim & maggie art & sylvia


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

JIMS FAVORITE SONG "THIS IS A MANS WORLD" BUT LIKE THE LATE GREAT JAMES BROWN SAID "IT WOULD BE NOTHING WITH OUT A WOMAN OR A GIRL" GOD BLESS YOU BOTH JIM AND MAGGIE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's Right ........


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

it's friday only two more days to go hope to a lot of Viclas out there .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

classic53 said:


> it's friday only two more days to go hope to a lot of Viclas out there .


X2


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

night bump  whats up Eric :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Everybody ready for tomorrow???


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT. For big Jim. !!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Everybody ready for tomorrow???


:yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Polishing up the hog


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See my fellow Orange Countyans tomorrow morning...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump today the is the day to help a fellow rider out


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest carb club had a good time.......great show


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> night bump  whats up Eric :wave:


:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Great Event Today:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WELL I GUESS THERE'S ON POINT OF POSTING UP MY CELL PHONE PICS. THANKS ERIC. :rofl:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

nice pics Eric it was a nice turn out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE N ORANGE COUNTY CAR N BIKE CLUB HAD A FIRME TIME :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest cc inland empire and oc had a really good time. The food was great. I just wanted to thank Everyone who organized this great event and I wanted to also pay big props to the homie MIKE THE CHOLO DJ. His positive vibe and sence of humor makes it a even better atmosphere ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY THANK YOU GUYS AND BIG JIB GET WELL SOON. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't take any pics cause I saw a bunch of people taking pictures with some really nice cameras.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

VERY NICE PICS ERIC THANK YOU SO MUCH MR JIM BELL AND HIS WIFE MAGGIE WILL APPRECIATE THANKS


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Thank you.... wow great event! For a great cause... Jim get well soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest cc inland empire and oc had a really good time. The food was great. I just wanted to thank Everyone who organized this great event and I wanted to also pay big props to the homie MIKE THE CHOLO DJ. His positive vibe and sence of humor makes it a even better atmosphere ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY THANK YOU GUYS AND BIG JIB GET WELL SOON. TTT




Gracias my brother. Was that dude behind my booth a family member of yours? He was drunk, and funny. Thanks for coming out brother.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WELL I GUESS THERE'S ON POINT OF POSTING UP MY CELL PHONE PICS. THANKS ERIC. :rofl:


Hm Mr. Occifer, what does " there's on point of posting up my cell phone pics" mean?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias my brother. Was that dude behind my booth a family member of yours? He was drunk, and funny. Thanks for coming out brother.


Nel. He was just having a good time. But Simon. Your welcome.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hm Mr. Occifer, what does " there's no point of posting up my cell phone pics" mean?


Fixed. And I guess that Eric took some bad ass pictures. Alot better than the ones we took with our cell phones. ????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Oc doing it big. I know there was alot of people showed up a little later but the end result was a lot of people. TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Up, three was a grip of people that came out to support Jim in his fight against ancer. The people helped raise just over $4.000. Now that's what I call support.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I couldent make it my self. Was stuck in colorado :roflmao: 
TTT LF IE N OC CC BC


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Post them up,, different cameras different views,, 



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WELL I GUESS THERE'S ON POINT OF POSTING UP MY CELL PHONE PICS. THANKS ERIC. :rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

First off I want to thank all that was out there supporting the Bell family. It was an emotional event for all of us and with all of your support it made it a very heart warming day. With all the clubs, solo riders, and spectators we earned almost $4,400.00. 
Thank you Mike, DJ cholo for kicking ass homie.......
OC, LA, ELA, SD, SB, WC, Ctown, WAS IN THE MF HOUSE !!!!!!!!!
I will be posting more pictures later today ...

Chente V.P OLD STYLE CC O.C


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Fixed. And I guess that Eric took some bad ass pictures. Alot better than the ones we took with our cell phones. ????


THANKS. THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I MEANT.


----------



## mbell (Dec 30, 2012)

*thanks*

I want to thanks everyone that came out to support my husband &myself so much fun. From the bottom of my heart thanks to everyone for the love that was around us, Still looking for the pictures I can"t find them


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> First off I want to thank all that was out there supporting the Bell family. It was an emotional event for all of us and with all of your support it made it a very heart warming day. With all the clubs, solo riders, and spectators we earned almost $4,400.00.
> Thank you Mike, DJ cholo for kicking ass homie.......
> OC, LA, ELA, SD, SB, WC, Ctown, WAS IN THE MF HOUSE !!!!!!!!!
> I will be posting more pictures later today ...
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

mbell said:


> I want to thanks everyone that came out to support my husband &myself so much fun. From the bottom of my heart thanks to everyone for the love that was around us, Still looking for the pictures I can"t find them


You are very welcome. 
We love you guys and we will continue to pray..

The pictures are on the previous page ....


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

GRACIAS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR OUR GOOD FRIENDS JIM & MAGGIE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

What a day .....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

posting more pics..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Latins Finest Car Club... Showing Love ....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you all .......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics........


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Nice pics........


Gracias homie...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CHENTE said:


> Latins Finest Car Club... Showing Love ....


Just glad we could be a part of it!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Just glad we could be a part of it!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

nice pics gonna keep Big Jim in prayers


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> nice pics gonna keep Big Jim in prayers


Right on my brother... Keep in touch home we will go for a cruz on the
Viclas...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.........For big JIM ...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful DAY homies!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Please pray for the big homie .
He is in the hospital not doing good.

Thanks to all the support. Big Jim
Had a great day....


----------

